# Saddle Recommendation



## Phaeton (15 Aug 2018)

I appreciate this is all down to personal preference but I only have the standard saddle that came with the Cube Attention, I'm looking for something with a little more 'give' it's okay but after 2 hours of riding tracks & trails I'm getting a numbness. Just wondered if there was a not too expensive alternative?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Aug 2018)

Brooks B17. That is all


----------



## Phaeton (15 Aug 2018)

I thought that was a road saddle?


----------



## cm2mackem (15 Aug 2018)

charge spoon


----------



## Phaeton (15 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5350074, member: 9609"]£50 and its yours[/QUOTE]
I'll have to give it some thought the kneebiters need feeding this week apparently


----------



## T4tomo (15 Aug 2018)

Another vote for a charge spoon, whether road or off road, and not much outlay if it doesnt suit.


----------



## Gary E (15 Aug 2018)

I have Charge Spoon Saddles on 3 of my bikes and I love them. But to be fair, the best antidote to numbness in that area is simply time in the saddle.

I made the mistake (for me anyway) of thinking the more paddling the better when I first started riding. I got a well cushioned saddle and even added one of those Gel covers to it. Obviously when you first sit on it to test it it feels incredible but I found that more padding just meant more areas of contact and more chaffing on long rides (particularly hard rides where sweating was involved).

In the end, on a recommendation from someone on this site, I bought a Charge Spoon and just persevered with it. After a while you become accustomed to it and build up a bit of resistance. I can ride for hours now with little or no discomfort.

Other helpful things that I've found include the use of a good chamois cream on a well fitting pair of padded bib shorts and I also find that standing up every now and then while pedalling to give my posterior a bit of a rest is very worthwhile


----------



## Threevok (15 Aug 2018)

You don't just wear a saddle in - it wears you in too


----------



## Sharky (15 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> I appreciate this is all down to personal preference but I only have the standard saddle that came with the Cube Attention, I'm looking for something with a little more 'give' it's okay but after 2 hours of riding tracks & trails I'm getting a numbness. Just wondered if there was a not too expensive alternative?


Don't underestimate how demanding a 2 hour ride is. Sitting on anything for 2 hours will give you some degree of numbness.
It's likely that your legs are getting tired and stop acting as shock absorbers, so the whole weight of your body rests on your bum & saddle. When you are fresh, the legs take up most of the weight.


----------



## derrick (15 Aug 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Brooks B17. That is all


If you don't mind spending two years breaking it in.


----------



## derrick (15 Aug 2018)

At least the spoons are re selable, Don't understand why people buy them.
They did not suite me.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> I thought that was a road saddle?


A saddle is a saddle.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> If you don't mind spending two years breaking it in.


They seem to ride in very quickly these days


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Aug 2018)

I really don’t like the charge spoon saddle. Any ‘curvy’ saddle is no good for me. The best saddle I’ve had was a Fizik Arione. But saddles and comfort are a very individual thing. Some people have more ‘natural padding’ so a gel saddle is not a good idea, some people have more bony backsides where a more padded / gel saddle would be fine. Some peoples sit bones need contoured saddles, some don’t. It’s a case of having to find a shop that allows saddle testing. Then honing the choices.


----------



## simongt (15 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> I thought that was a road saddle?


The B.17 is pretty much a 'whatever you want it to be' saddle - !


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Aug 2018)

I have the spoon on my Triban. I find its good for a few hours in the saddle but not great for longer rides even with a half decent pair of padded shorts.

However, I have a Selle Italia Max Flite Gel Flow on my Cube Attain that has been comfortable with the same half decent padded shorts for over 80miles...

Im always open to trying new saddles but Ive never tried asking to 'borrow' a saddle for testing.

YMMMV


----------



## Phaeton (15 Aug 2018)

Wife has bought me the charge spoon fir my birthday if it's not right then it'll be a B17 for Christmas, I never know what to tell her to buy me.


----------



## Drago (15 Aug 2018)

-1 for the Charge Spoon/Madison Flux. Even Vlad the Impaled won't use them. I find them quite uncomfortable on longer jaunts.

I'm afraid Mr Phaeton that it don't matter what we recommend - you have no way of knowing if a bum perch will suit you until you try it. When youve found one buy 5.


----------



## Mrs M (15 Aug 2018)

I have a Brooks saddle, very good from day 1 and no complaints 
For my road bike I went along to Edinburgh Cycles, got my seat bones measured  and found a perfect sized comfy saddle, (standard issue saddle on the bike was too wide).
Saddle comfort is a personal preference but just a wee guidance.
Hope you find comfort!


----------



## Milzy (15 Aug 2018)

WTB vault on my MTB. Amazing saddle and very light.


----------



## dantheman (15 Aug 2018)

Try https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CLI...-pad-seat-selle-italia-BLACK/32869507843.html

A cheaper copy of a selle smp saddle. Not too spongy or soft and cheap as chips, as good quality as any others I've tried - I used to get numb balls, or when I didn't and I got off bike shooting pains... I'm not swapping unless I can no longer buy another...

Edit - this is just the first link I found, I paid about £12 delivered from China when I got my ones.


----------

